
A complete daily plan for studying to become a Google software engineer - solarized
https://github.com/jwasham/google-interview-university
======
alexhultman
I don't get it, why would anyone follow the advice of someone that is not
actually hired by Google? That makes no sense at all. "Follow me, because.....
because.... I WILL SUCCEED".

I've myself been interviewed by Google and yes, you cannot wake up an hour too
late and go get a cup of coffee while simultaneously answering the questions
in your pajamas (like I did). Sure you need to study some classic CS, but it's
not really that overly difficult if you are a natural. They give you this list
of subjects on which you are to self assess your skills so that you can get
somewhat tailor made questions of what you feel strong in. Just go study basic
CS stuff around those questions.

I failed because I did not have all the Big-O complexities and all the Unix
syscalls in my head at that particular time, but you sure could go memorize
them. It's all about passing those initial very basic tests so that they know
you are worth their time - from that point you should get to show yourself a
lot more.

But don't take advice from me, I'm not hired by Google.

------
eddyweb
..If you like this project, please give me a star.

Oh come on!!

